# Mesquite pepper mill



## thekctermite (Dec 23, 2007)

Here's a pepper mill I turned this weekend from a piece of mesquite. The wood has a lot of wind shake in it, and was cracked along the grain its entire length. I ran the cracks with thin CA and then medium CA, turned it very carefully, then filled the crack with inlace resin with crushed turquoise pieces in it. I did the same thing to several bug/worm holes that the wood had. After that set up I finish turned it and gave it a few coats of laquer. 

It is my first time using turquoise as an inlay material and I'm pretty happy with how it came out. I do wish that the cracks were a bit wider so it would stand out a little better but you gotta live with what mother nature deals you. I'll be using the other half of the piece for a matching salt shaker.

This is my third pepper mill. My first one accidentally came out looking waaaay too much like a part of the male anatomy (my wife thought that was really funny), and I never was too thrilled with the shape of my second one even though it has served for quite a while in our kitchen. 

Comments and critiques welcomed!


----------



## clmiller2 (Sep 6, 2010)

that looks very nice! you must be very skilled the few times i've tried to turn anything with cracks in it, i've gotten major tear out.


----------



## slatron25 (Dec 18, 2007)

That's a nice save of a piece of wood others would have tossed. I recently got some inlace and have been playing with on it some projects. Look forward to seeing the matching set.


----------



## Bob Willing (Jul 4, 2008)

That is a good looking mill, I like the wood and the crack fill in. Is the crushed turquoise very difficult to sand? I think I might look in to a different finish than lacqure. I noticed my first one that my wife is using has developed some dull spots like splashes. Maybe I will try some teak oil on the out side. I tried different approaches to coating the inside with lacqure and now I have a small bottle of lacqure that I pour inside before I separate the top from the bottom and after it dries I put it back on the lathe to finish the process.


----------



## thekctermite (Dec 23, 2007)

Thanks guys. Bob, for as little as my wife cooks I think the laquer will hold up fine! :laughing: If commissioned to make one I'll be using waterlox.

The turquoise was easy. I was concerned it would not turn easily but I had no problems. You glob the resin in the crack and leave it proud of the surface. When dry you simply turn it like you usually would, using sharp tools and a light touch. Then sand like normal. The resin will start turning clear at about 800 grit...I sanded this one to 1200. If you get inlace to try this, be sure to get a can of thickener powder and use a lot of it, because un-thickened resin tends to run otherwise.


----------



## bcstinson (Aug 30, 2010)

Very nice! I have a huge pile of mesquite that surprisingly hasn't been eaten up by bores in the last year. I like that inlay and wish I had used that on several mesquite turnings. I usually fill the voids with sanding dust but it does not always turn out looking very natural.


----------



## thekctermite (Dec 23, 2007)

BCStinson, try filling those cracks with something that'll contrast or provide interest. It can be amazingly fun. Some of my favorites are salt/pepper, coffee grounds, contrasting colors of wood dust, and the shavings that come out of hardware stores' key cutting machines.

Here's a curly claro walnut turkey call that I made for the KS governor, using brass key machine shavings in clear resin. Very subtle, but gives a neat look when the light hits it.


----------



## pinokeeo (May 7, 2010)

Great looking pepper mill. I love it when I have to fill voids. I also use brass shavings.


----------



## txpaulie (Jul 21, 2010)

Nice work, thanks for sharing.:thumbsup:
I love mesquite!

...and this ISN'T the phalic mill?


----------



## Bob Willing (Jul 4, 2008)

thekctermite said:


> Thanks guys. Bob, for as little as my wife cooks I think the laquer will hold up fine! :laughing: If commissioned to make one I'll be using waterlox.
> 
> The turquoise was easy. I was concerned it would not turn easily but I had no problems. You glob the resin in the crack and leave it proud of the surface. When dry you simply turn it like you usually would, using sharp tools and a light touch. Then sand like normal. The resin will start turning clear at about 800 grit...I sanded this one to 1200. If you get inlace to try this, be sure to get a can of thickener powder and use a lot of it, because un-thickened resin tends to run otherwise.


I was looking at the various waterlox products and can not decide which one to use any suggestions.


----------



## thekctermite (Dec 23, 2007)

Bob I use this stuff, the Waterlox original in high gloss.
http://www.waterlox.com/products-item/detail.aspx?url=waterlox-high-gloss-wood-floor-finish&p=36

It ain't cheap and it must be kept sealed up. I really recommend that you use keep the can filled to the top by adding glass marbles as you use the finish. Otherwise it'll eventually start getting chunky, but it does take a long time to get chunky. Rock solid finish!


----------

